# Students wear KKK outfits to Florida High School...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Turns out 2 of them were hispanics and one was middle eastern!

Minority Students Wear KKK Costumes To School « CBS Miami


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Turns out 2 of them were hispanics and one was middle eastern!


It's about time the Klan got a diversity program, I mean for crying out loud it's the 21st century, get with the times already.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

idiots are every where these days. look who's running for president

1895gunner


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> It's about time the Klan got a diversity program, I mean for crying out loud it's the 21st century, get with the times already.


Post of the day Ladies and Gentlemen! Post of the day^^^ :vs_clap:

:vs_lol:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You have to love the hypocrisy of minorities mocking libtards when liberals claim all racism is all the fault of white males.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Seems like ****** aint just white no more.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am not saying a word on this one .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

But a kid will get suspendedfor a NRA t-shirt!!!!!

I'm sure this was approved by the H-Beast. Here she is kissing D-Senator Byrd:









From Wiki

"According to Byrd, a Klan official told him, "You have a talent for leadership, Bob ... The country needs young men like you in the leadership of the nation." Byrd later recalled, "Suddenly lights flashed in my mind! Someone important had recognized my abilities! I was only 23 or 24 years old, and the thought of a political career had never really hit me. But strike me that night, it did." Byrd became a recruiter and leader of his chapter. When it came time to elect the top officer (Exalted Cyclops) in the local Klan unit, Byrd won unanimously."


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I am not saying a word on this one .


I think I also better take your position.....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Where's the BLM protests?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Oddcaliber said:


> Where's the BLM protests?


Hispanics fight back???


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It is amazing how the "protected class" can get away with stuff. Just like the millions of young black men who say the "N" word, sing the "N" word and wear clothes/paraphanelia with the "N" word on it. Yet a middle class, middle aged, law abiding white guy gets accused of saying it 20 years ago and loses his job today!

Eff Political Correctness...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

But, but, they said they were ghosts---


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Nothing says "I Love You" more then a Latino and Muzzie wearing white hooded Garb. Now someone give them some ropes...


----------

